# Outstanding Sire (Canada)



## Rhythm (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone know how many Champion offspring give the sire an OS status?

Thanks.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

A sire in Canada needs 10 Can. Ch. offspring to sport the OS titles behind his name. Personally, I think they should need more.


----------



## Rhythm (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Ashleigh.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a problem


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

How about bitches? How many CH offspring do they need for a Canadian OD?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Bitches need 5 Can. Ch. offspring. Like in the US the performance titles can also count towards OS or OD status. Generally speaking a Canadian OS and OD should be a piece of cake for dogs of good quality.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You know I had been wondering this as well. I was hoping it was the same as the US and Fisher might actually has a shot. He has 3 Can. titled kids already -- one CH/JH, and two more JHs, all are under 2 yrs old. Would be pretty cool to have a Florida dog be a Can. OS -- although, they may have some rule that they have to live in Canada. At any rate, thanks for the info! Still hoping to make it up there to show one day.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No, he/she can live anywhere and as long as they have on record 10/5 Can Ch. they would be an Can. OS/OD. I will have to check for you between the Ch. and performance titles (depending on how far their owners will take them) he may be a little closer to a Can. OS then you think, Anney!

*OUTSTANDING DAM HALL OF FAME*​In order to qualify for the Outstanding Dam Hall of Fame, a bitch must produce two (2) Hall of Fame offspring or five (5) champions of any kind. (conformation, obedience, field trial, tracking). Master hunter or agility master excellent titles are equivalent to champions for this award.

*OUTSTANDING SIRE HALL OF FAME*​In order to qualify for the Outstanding Sire Hall of Fame, a dog must produce two (2) Field Dog Hall of Fame or three (3) Hall of Fame offspring or ten (10) champions of any kind. (conformation, obedience, field trial, tracking). Master hunter or agility master excellent titles are equivalent to champions for this award.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Huh, interesting. Well then we are 10% there HA HA
Oh, I forgot, another of his pups has a Can. TD.
Looks like the Canadian requirements are pretty cut and dry, not the sliding scale of mind-numbing points like the GRCA one 
The owners of these pups have put Master and Can. UD/OTCH titles on their pups. Will be fun to watch, wait and see!!


----------

